# Hi from Northern NY



## Dave1250 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have been a ham for a few years call is N2VNM do Ecom mostly . 73`s


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome, and glad to have you! Yeah, you are up there, aren't you? Ecom (or ARES) is something I've wanted to get into for the past couple years. Just can't find the time to get through the coursework.

73,
kd2fat


----------

